# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Looking for House or Apartment to Rent Negril/Orange Bay/or Sav

## GeeG

Does anyone know of an apartment or house to rent year-around?  Need, 1 or 2bedroom, kitchen, bathroom (concrete and grilled preferable). Furnished would be nice but not totally necessary.  Air and Hot water not necessary but looking for a nice location.  Would appreciate any leads to a nice place. Thanks!

----------


## RastaCrab

www.pointvillage.net has a few listings. There are many others available not appearing in the list. Are you going to be working in the area? You might inquire with your employer about options as well.

----------


## Ben

call mirage on the westend there is a one bed room cottage for rent phone#
876 957 0386

----------


## Sweetness

How long are you looking to rent for?  I can recommend some short term places but if you will be getting a visa and staying longer than 3-6 mths I would have to give you names of some different places.  Also ball park on your budget?  Will you have a car?  For Orange Bay you may need a car unless you rent close to the bike routes.  If you can give more details on your length of stay and budget I think more can help you. You mention "year-round" so not sure if you would have someone watch your place when not on the island?

Oh and welcome to the Board!!!!!!
Bless

----------


## rastagirl777

> call mirage on the westend there is a one bed room cottage for rent phone#
> 876 957 0386


Someone I know looked into that - they are rented through 2012.

----------


## Bnewb

GeeG...you can check out grassrootsnegril.com

RG...there is still a cottage available at Mirage.

----------


## rastagirl777

Really?  That's not what they told my friend.  But what they hey, give them a call, worst they can say is that they are booked through 2012, lol.

----------


## Bnewb

RG...things can change. We spoke to the owner the other day...it's available.

----------


## Queenie

Call 876 -393-7277 after the 31st of May.  I have a one bedroom apt available. kitchen,bedroom/bath dining/living area and outside terrace. Furnished, no problem.

----------


## rastagirl777

Thanks Bnewb - I'll tell my friend though I think he found a place already.  Can't hurt.

----------


## GeeG

Thanks everyone. I will follow-up tomorrow.

----------


## walter

Did you find anything ? I know it's two years since, are you happy ?

----------

